# 400 build thread



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

*06 400M BUILD*

Stage One - Parts 

This is going to be my 400 build thread gonna need some help alone the way... I have been debating building this thing or buying a vtwin I have decided I want to build this bike going to be doing most of the work this winter trying to come up with a shopping list right now here's what I need help on I need to know the cheapest places to get these parts

9T pinions for differentials
New wet clutch and 42# springs
Vinson Carb 
Web cam or one from FST?
Glove box cover with latch

Will I see any gains from a P&P?

Really wanting flynt to build the engine but cannot contact him so FST will build 

Also doing the low reverse mod

2.5" lift with axle spacers should put me at 18-19" of clearance 

I got it pretty much stock , now it has 29.5 Laws snorkeled oil cooler racked and exhaust mod











Sent from my DROID X2 using tapatalk 2


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Let me know about what FST charges... I cant ever get Flynt either


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Get your glovebox cover and latch from catbargains.com. They and dealercostparts.com are the most reasonable for any OEM parts. DCP is usually cheapest but takes longer to ship. Cat bargains sends them right on.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Flynt is back working a full-time job & isn't really doing any builds from what I have seen posted. 

There's definitely some power to be had in the head flow; radiusing the ports properly & opening them up a tad. 

The Web cam makes a little power, but you need to be sure & degree it in properly as the one we got from them was WAY off giong back in on the factory timing spots.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i wasnt aware that Web made a cam for the 400.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Last I knew my buddy still had the FCP BBK & cam from his built eiger. - Took them out after the 3rd or 4th set of engine cases due to the starter kick-back taking all kinds of parts out inside it.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

FST quoted me 600 plus shipping to machine my jug and send me back a bolt on kit

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I found a 700 MP for a good price may build the 400 back stock for my son

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

greenkitty7 said:


> i wasnt aware that Web made a cam for the 400.


Yep $187 i believe 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

let me know if you need some parts... i got lots


----------

